# Help on insurance



## Baby_skyline (Mar 22, 2005)

Plzzzzzzzz someone help me, im 24 female and live in East london, im tryna get a good insurance quote for a skyline R34 GTR, does anyone have any good recommendations


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

A_Plan 0845 071 1234
Tett Hamilton	01275 856618
Keith Michaels	0208 288 0677

Best for me so far:
Egger Lawson	01159 415 255 Ask for Steve Hallam

Good luck


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

At that age you'll be lucky though!
T


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

good luck coz your gonna need it.

I tryed a local insurance broker, cause alot of the big name insurance companies wont insure skylines per say.

Try some of the Jap Import insurance specialists - sorry i've thrown number away. But with these you need to prove you've got the experience of micheal schumacher in driving fast cars.

not much help really am i, i'll shut up now


----------



## Baby_skyline (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks all for helpin me, im checkin them out now,maybe i just need to get ma ass out of london lol


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I can recommend Egger Lawson too.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> At that age you'll be lucky though!
> T


I'm not much older


----------



## Baby_skyline (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought you was younger than me lol


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

24 year old woman in an R34.. you must put some pics up when you get it


----------

